

Anyone Using Happy Hacking KB Lite 2? - comatory

Interested in your opinions. I like the lower price and arrow keys but not sure of the overall quality and key switches.
======
RexRollman
I would suggest visiting the Mechanical Keyboard sub-Reddit. There are a few
users there.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards](https://www.reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards)

------
sjm
Never used a Lite, but I've got a HHKB Pro 2. As far as I understand the Lite
keyboards have normal rubber-dome switches which feel like the old mushy
keyboards we all grew up on.

For what it's worth, I've had my Pro 2 for almost 4 years now and it's still
perfect. Such a delight to type on. I was a bit of a mechanical keyboard
addict and went through a few before settling on this and I can't imagine
using anything else now. It's solid and I'm sure will last me a few more
years. So even though it is a much more expensive option, it's definitely been
worth it for me.

------
ljk
another very active keyboard forum:
[https://geekhack.org/](https://geekhack.org/)

